# Looking at a 996 Turbo, advice greatfully received!



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi,

I am possibly looking at changing my V6 TT, and have been drawn to the charms of a 911, almost certainly a new or nearly new 996 Turbo.

I did initially look at the GT3, but i think it is just a little too impratical for my needs (the car i buy will be my everyday car, though i do have a family people carrier which my partner now drives after recently passing her test).

The salesman at a local porsche dealer told me that he thought Porsche are producing one last run of new 996 Turbos, but he wasn;t sure, does anyone have any information on this?

From my understanding (which is fairly limited) the Porsche will offer:

Great performance
Decent residuals (though i understand the GT3 holds it's value more?)
Reliable (I was looking at a F 360, but was put off by the high service costs and reported unrelaibility)
looks the bo***cks!

Any advice regarding buying new and pre-owned would be greatly appreciated, also any pitfalls to watch out for etc.

The dealer didn't have a Turbo available yesterday when I was there, but they have a 53 plate Turbo Cab arriving early next week (700 miles on the clock) and I will be taking that out for a test drive  can't wait !!

Thanks in advance

Matt


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

You need advice? Are you kidding? :wink: :roll:

Ok, here's the advice.

Get one. Do not hesitate.

Damian

PS Saw a black one parked in Sainsbury Car Park, Staines just this morning. Absolutely stunning. You lucky, lucky git !


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Higher mileage can hit residuals


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

That's kind of advice i like 

The cab they have coming next week is Black too, not sure if it is manual or tiptronic, how would the porsche tiptronic compare to DSG?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Full and validated Porsche history essential on 996 Turbos. I'd say they are too recent to have been outside the franchised dealer network for servicing.

997 variant some way off.

Lucky man. :mrgreen:


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Yea, dealer said 3-4 years for the 997 Turbo.

I notice you are in Bristol, so (fingers crossed) if all works out well and i get the turbo you may well see it out and about as i live and work in Bristol too.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

cplus said:


> Yea, dealer said 3-4 years for the 997 Turbo.
> 
> I notice you are in Bristol, so (fingers crossed) if all works out well and i get the turbo you may well see it out and about as i live and work in Bristol too.
> 
> ...


I'd just be too jealous to acknowledge your existence. :wink:

Good luck in your search. I presume you have tried Dick Lovett?

BTW The link I put in earlier for Hamilton cars - they are in Failand and probably worth a visit, although they are outside the dealer network

_edit: doh! Wrong thread. This lot:_
http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/www/dealer_search.asp?abname=hamitoncars&pageid=1

Given Porsche relaibility, I wouldn't worry too much about a higher mileage so long as it has had it's full maintenance and there is nothing BIG coming up (discs, exhaust etc)

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

If you want a daily driver, the 996 TT is fine.

If you want something more, go for a 993 TT. These were the last of the classic air/oil cooled ones and their price is much like the 996TT. 993 much more of a Porker IMO

Few 993's made... 996's are off a cookie production line. Depreciation with a 993 will be nil due to zero supply and lots of demand.

I own a 993 RS and got it instead of a GT3. Just "like chewing on horseradish root". Hard, fast and pure. 4WD is for weenies. :lol:

BTW, a Porsche sales rep in Hamburg told me the TTs are boy toys. The GT3 and RS are mens toys. He said it not me.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I too am looking for a 996 Turbo, but its financial advice I need! :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I too am looking for a 996 Turbo, but its financial advice I need! :wink:


As long as you can get it past the wife....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Buy an ex-military land rover instead...

:lol:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

There is a new silver unregistered one for sale in the Times newspaper today.

A snip at Â£90,995!

Edit: Here is the link


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

I have found a rather nice looking 996 Turbo, whilst it has a few more miles that I was initially looking for, it has a load of upgrades and a great spec (including the 450hp upgrade), the spec is pretty much the same as the 'S' model except for the Brakes and the 'S' logo.

The colours etc. are also very much to my liking, the car is advertised on ebay (as well as elsewhere):

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/ebayISAPI.dll? ... 2484751301

I would love to get any feedback on this particular car, as i am very tempted. I had had a fair bit of contact with the guy selling, and he is very helpfull, in fact we are possibly discussing him taking my TT in P-EX.

I know he is looking for 80k, which from the prices I have seen tooks reasonable, the car does spec up at around 110k new and has done 16k miles, it has also just had a major service (that wasn;t due until 18k miles), it has a full AFN service histroy (please, what is AFN?)

I have never purchased a car privately before, so any advice on avoiding any pitfalls (which i'm sure there are plenty of!), can anyone recommend any company that could help me through the process? i am not technically proficiant (sp?) when it comes to cars etc. so i would not have the first idea of what to look for (so of course I will not rely on my own decision when it comes to the physical state of the car!)

All and any comments are very gratefully received, even if it is just 'Too expensive', 'great car, buy it now' or even 'keep the TT!'.

Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

cplus said:


> (please, what is AFN?)


A dealer

Justin


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

LHD 2001 996 TT 6 speed. 23000 k miles . 2 UK owners since new, GBP 55250. Silver grey with black leather.

Was test driven by "911 & Porsche world" in the June issue. Sounds very nice

RSJ Sportscars,
STS House,
Bristol Way, Slough,
Berks 01753 553 969.

Good luck


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

cplus said:


> I would love to get any feedback on this particular car, as i am very tempted.


Matt
If you've got the reg, simply give Porsche UK a ring - the'll tell you all the details, options, colours chassis no/engine no, servcing, recalls, which dealer PDI'd it, and serviced it, any work done etc
Sounds lovely BTW :mrgreen:

good luck


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

justtin said:


> cplus said:
> 
> 
> > (please, what is AFN?)
> ...


Audi Frazer Nash.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ps i'd be ultra cautious about that Porsche. LHD is not desirable for resale; the price doesn't look that favourable considering it has had two owners and been horsed by journos; at that price I'd need main dealer cover; and at compnent level 9as well as of curse being RHD) it could be quite different that UK spec cars when it comes to servicing and spares.


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for the comments, im only interested in RHD UK spec car really, but thanks anyway Monique. This is mainly due to me not being mechanically or technically minded when it comes to cars, so want to make things as straightforward as possible with some kind of dealer backup.

I am still looking at the 450hp Turbo that i mentioned earlier, i am also taking a Red 996 Turbo for a test drive tommorow - not sure on any of the other spec, or milage etc. - things are moving well 

Cheers

Matt


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

cplus said:


> Thanks for the comments, im only interested in RHD UK spec car really, but thanks anyway Monique. This is mainly due to me not being mechanically or technically minded when it comes to cars, so want to make things as straightforward as possible with some kind of dealer backup.
> 
> I am still looking at the 450hp Turbo that i mentioned earlier, i am also taking a Red 996 Turbo for a test drive tommorow - not sure on any of the other spec, or milage etc. - things are moving well
> 
> ...


get a new one and go for a special order colour called riviera blue

it was the flat turquoise used on the old 968's i think

there is a guy with a 996 turbo near my house with that colour and although gawdy, it looks the cg's

you are enver gonna be subtle though with a 996 turbo though are you! a sports exhaust is a must too!!


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Just bought a 52 Plate 996 Turbo, with the 450hp engine upgrade and aero kit, 20" wheels, sat nav etc. etc.. It's a darker metallic silver (slightly lighter than Avus) and is in great condition, 16k on the clock and still under manufacturers warranty (+1 year), full porsche history of course - also got the dealer to do the next major service (they said not due until 24k miles).

Went out in the red one for a test drive yesterday, WOW what a car 

Should be mine in a week, can't wait!

Will post some pics as soon as i can.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Very nice! 

We're obviously gonna need a load of piccies and a full review once you've got it. :wink:


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

My favourite modern car, v6 tt to 996 porsche now thats a bis step lottery win?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> justtin said:
> 
> 
> > (please, what is AFN?)
> ...


Aldington Frazer Nash


----------

